# Budgies only play with finger?



## ChipAndSenu (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello, about 2 months ago I bought 2 budgies. When they finally started to trust me, I put my hand in it and they only “bite” me like if they were playing with my hand. I try to make the budgies perch on my finger, but they only step up to play with my thumb. Any ideas on how to continue?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi there :welcome: to Talk Budgies! 

They could be ‘biting’ you to either explore, or they’re not accepting your hand in their space. You can try holding a bit of millet spray, which is much more enticing to a budgie than your fingers. 

Also, make sure you are not progressing to fast. Go at the Budgies’ pace when it comes to building on trust. The millet or seed in your hand, a small favorite toy, etc. can help them associate you with ‘good’ things. 

Assure that they also have enough toys of different textures and appropriate size for them. Budgies also love swings. When you get a chance, we’d love to see your birds and their set up . 

To familiarize yourself with the forum, we (staff) ask that you take some time to read through the Stickies posts at the top portion on the forum sections, as well as the material in the Articles section. There you’ll find a ton of useful information, and answers to some of the more commonly asked questions. 

See you around :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## ChipAndSenu (Feb 27, 2018)

We have some toys (2), a swing and a small house to sleep in. Their bites are very soft, and do not hurt. They are not scared of us and seem to enjoy our prescence. We sometimes give them some millet and fruit from the hand, and they simply eat. But when there’s no food, they play with the finger the same way they play with the toys, and nothing else.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

If they're only nibbling on your finger, it's a sign that they're exploring your hand and are curious about you and playing with you. I'm glad that they are playful with your finger. If they get to be too obsessed with your fingers, however, distract them with another toy by holding it in front of them and praising them when they play with it instead. 

Also, you should not have any sort of "house" or "hut" to sleep in. Budgies do not need these to sleep and it actually encourages nesting behaviors, which you should be discouraging. Additionally, if it is made of cloth, the budgies can get their toenails stuck in it, which can break their legs, or accidentally ingest bits of the fibres, which causes crop impaction. Please take this out right away :thumbsup: 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best place to learn even more about budgies! Be sure to stay up to date on the very best practices for caring for budgies by reading through the stickies and budgie articles provided in the links above by FaeryBee. If you have any questions, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We hope to meet your budgies when you have a chance! hoto: 

Cheers :wave:


----------

